# Pups and Your M3



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Fun to see all of the pups out there and their cars (your dog does own everything around your house right?)
Got this idea from a truck forum, but I know car people are dog people too. I don't have my M3 yet, am waiting on a VIN, but here is as close as it gets for me for now.


----------

